

How to know if I need more instances in cloud - disneywik
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14595570/how-to-know-if-i-need-more-instances-in-cloud
Beginner question: I'm working on web application which I will releasing to the world soon. Right now, I'm using AWS free tier to test my application written in Asp.Net Mvc 4.<p>I follow HN and Reddit. I have seen many sites crash or become unresponsive when the submission gets on front page of this site and can't handle the huge load that user pour on the site.<p>Now I want to be ready for this situation if submit link to my app to these sites and get same huge load. But this load may vary. So I want to know how could I know when to increase/decrease the number of instances. Is there any benchmark/threshold for Asp.net mvc to let me know that I can handle this much requests at the moment and you will need another instance in next few mins or requests? Or is it the case that EC2 automatically creates new instances depending on the load and I just need to enable the settings somewhere? Or there are some third party tools that does all this for me?
======
disneywik
Beginner question: I'm working on web application which I will releasing to
the world soon. Right now, I'm using AWS free tier to test my application
written in Asp.Net Mvc 4.

I follow HN and Reddit. I have seen many sites crash or become unresponsive
when the submission gets on front page of this site and can't handle the huge
load that user pour on the site.

Now I want to be ready for this situation if submit link to my app to these
sites and get same huge load. But this load may vary. So I want to know how
could I know when to increase/decrease the number of instances. Is there any
benchmark/threshold for Asp.net mvc to let me know that I can handle this much
requests at the moment and you will need another instance in next few mins or
requests? Or is it the case that EC2 automatically creates new instances
depending on the load and I just need to enable the settings somewhere? Or
there are some third party tools that does all this for me?

